# why do riders request rides and then cancel minutes later?



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Surge remorse, looking for a lower rate.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

In 12 years of cab driving, I'd estimate 5-10% of my calls have been noshows for one reason or another. I used to obsess over it but long ago I just stopped caring. There are many reasons why pax cancel or don't show up, knowing why pax cancelled won't put any money in your pocket.

Move on to the next call.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Some riders cancel because the driver's car is a cheap model and they can get a Select car taking X requests if they keep trying long enough.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

They flag a cab


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Passenger is a hooker and her "date" canceled.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

they think it is fun to screw you around


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

unter ling said:


> they think it is fun to screw you around


This is true. I got four pings from the same guy who would cancel a minute later in about a 10 minute period. After the fourth one I texted "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! And you?" The pings from him stopped.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

PAX sharded and has to go clean up. Happens a lot of a long night of drinking. That's what I like to think.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Someone just canceled but it was a unknown rider. Several of my regulars do it all the time and that drives me bananas I can't seem to get the nerve to ask why.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is true. I got four pings from the same guy who would cancel a minute later in about a 10 minute period. After the fourth one I texted "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! And you?" The pings from him stopped.


maybe it was the scrubber


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

- don't like the drivers photo
- want male driver
- want female driver
- car shopping
- too quick
- not quick enough
- decided to have another drink
- has diahrrea
- hailed a cab
- decided to commit suicide
- the bus just pulled up
- the guy she's been flashing in the bar all night just noticed her tramp stamp
- just announced double coupons in the grocery store
- the car finally started
...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> PAX sharded and has to go clean up. Happens a lot of a long night of drinking. That's what I like to think.


It's "sharted".


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It's "sharted".


Yeah, yeah....that's it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> Various reasons.
> 
> Cancellation is more common when the passenger is new because s/he's not used to the system. It happens all the time.
> 
> ...


how long have you driven? are you currently driving or in a hiatus as i believe i read on one post


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

unter ling said:


> how long have you driven? are you currently driving or in a hiatus as i believe i read on one post


I was never in a haitus.

I've driven since March. I'm 10 rides shy of making atleast 300 rides.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

They looked you up on Facebook/ LinkedIn, don't like your last family holiday photos.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> I was never in a haitus.
> 
> I've driven since March. I'm 10 rides shy of making atleast 300 rides.


 sorry though i read something weird on one of your posts


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is true. I got four pings from the same guy who would cancel a minute later in about a 10 minute period. After the fourth one I texted "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! And you?" The pings from him stopped.


I got a ping last year in Silverlake at 2 am at a 2.0 surge and I'm at the destination....wait 5 minutes, call, no answer...

I cancel.....passenger no show

Surge is gone....got paged again, same idiot...ACCEPT

Hit ARRIVED, kept on driving home.

He canceled 20 minutes later.

I felt good.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I hate when this happens. Some people don't understand that we have to start driving and when they cancel, our time is wasted. While we are educating them, it needs to be understood if Uber passenger should tip their drivers. The answer is always yes.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Some are done by competition , maybe cab drivers in the area. I remember in 2013 some days I had 8 or more cancellation a day


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i had a guy cancel last night close to him and ping me again, i asked why and he said his pin was off and noticed it. i told him in future just text the drive so you dont cancel on people. so there are many reason, a few are you got there too quickly and they arent ready. they are at a bar and didnt get thier tab quick enough and some cancel becuase they dont like your face. lol 

i mean i have had comments about my appearance on my pic and stuff . do you want a ride or a freaken date???


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Found another ride
Stayed for another drink
Needed to charge phone
possibilities are endless
Just be glad you didn't get all the way to the destination


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm thinking it's your photo. Post your pic and let us vote


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


They realize they already used the promotion code.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

I just had this happen. Pax cancelled three times, and I texted to ask if she needed a ride or not. When she finally did come to the car on the 4th ping, she apologized and confirmed that she was looking for the driver that had driven them earlier.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Got 4 PAX in my car, as we start driving, one pax says to others; "look my Uber just arrived". So she hit cancel.

At times a group will order more then one car to see which one gets there first.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

OldMillerPlace said:


> I just had this happen. Pax cancelled three times, and I texted to ask if she needed a ride or not. When she finally did come to the car on the 4th ping, she apologized and confirmed that she was looking for the driver that had driven them earlier.


Classic!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Got 4 PAX in my car, as we start driving, one pax says to others; "look my Uber just arrived". So she hit cancel.
> 
> At times a group will order more then one car to see which one gets there first.


They call 4 tow truck drivers in Detroit. The one that actually shows up gets the biz.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is true. I got four pings from the same guy who would cancel a minute later in about a 10 minute period. After the fourth one I texted "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! And you?" The pings from him stopped.


In a similar situation where I was requested and been cancelled on 3 times in a row I asked uber to assess a cancel fee. They did. The total time you spent trying to get to this customer is probably 5 minutes or more. Ask uber to compensate you.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Got 4 PAX in my car, as we start driving, one pax says to others; "look my Uber just arrived". So she hit cancel.
> 
> At times a group will order more then one car to see which one gets there first.


Do you 1 star those that do this? I do!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Got 4 PAX in my car, as we start driving, one pax says to others; "look my Uber just arrived". So she hit cancel.
> 
> At times a group will order more then one car to see which one gets there first.


 wow , didnt even think of that. well hopefully they get stuck with some 
$5 fees and stop it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Do you 1 star those that do this? I do!


Sure do and now I will start reporting people who cancel on me when I arrive.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> In a similar situation where I was requested and been cancelled on 3 times in a row I asked uber to assess a cancel fee. They did. The total time you spent trying to get to this customer is probably 5 minutes or more. Ask uber to compensate you.


This was back when first cancels were free, and getting paid on any cancel was rare. The cancel policy changed right around the time I quit driving.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Some riders cancel because the driver's car is a cheap model and they can get a Select car taking X requests if they keep trying long enough.


^^^
Do you think that they are actually that savvy as far as working that part of the system?
Never really thought about it that way but it makes sense.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Do you think that they are actually that savvy as far as working that part of the system?
> Never really thought about it that way but it makes sense.


The vast majority?.... no. A small percentage?.... yes.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The vast majority?.... no. A small percentage?.... yes.


I had a guy cancel and then the next few min request again and cancels again. At that point I called and asked " do you still want a ride because I'm en route". He said "no I was just trying to figure out the app." 
Another reason-Perhaps they cancel if they request and see a driver they rode with previously and gave a low rating.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The vast majority?.... no. A small percentage?.... yes.


^^^
Whatta buncha jerks. 
When I really need to get someplace I really don't care if it's in a pickup truck with crates of chickens in the back, I wouldn't pull that crap on a driver.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> they can get a Select car taking X requests


apparently, there's a guy driving a Bentley in Austin picking up X requests and another one with a Maserati ... that would cause some cancels as people vie to get the Lux p/u for X fare


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Some riders cancel because the driver's car is a cheap model and they can get a Select car taking X requests if they keep trying long enough.


I'm almost sure they do that crap. Thats why my Lexus stays parked and they can tool around in my Nissan Versa for 90 cents per mile


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I got a ping last year in Silverlake at 2 am at a 2.0 surge and I'm at the destination....wait 5 minutes, call, no answer...
> 
> I cancel.....passenger no show
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!!!!! LMAO


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


All give good reasons.
Tip: (not like in getting tips .. lol)
The faster you take off, the harder the crash will feel when they cancel. Chill.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm almost sure they do that crap. Thats why my Lexus stays parked and they can tool around in my Nissan Versa for 90 cents per mile


This is also why I won't drive for Uber unless the manager of my city allows drivers to be Select only and stop forcing us to accept X requests too. It's essentially encouraging this BS behavior.


----------



## edbess (Jun 14, 2015)

One reason I hear from my riders is that they open both Lyft and Uber and and depending on which one is cheaper or will arrive at an earlier time will influence which app they leave on and which one of they 2 drivers ,who are already in route ,they will cancel on.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is also why I won't drive for Uber unless the manager of my city allows drivers to be Select only and stop forcing us to accept X requests too. It's essentially encouraging this BS behavior.


I'm having the same issue here in Chicago. I've brought it up 3 times yet they refuse. They keep telling me there isn't enough volume for Select only so for my "benefit" they force uberX drivers on me, as if I need or want them to make decisions about MY vehicle. So yeah, I won't drive my Lexus for 90 cent a mile. Eff em!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm having the same issue here in Chicago. I've brought it up 3 times yet they refuse. They keep telling me there isn't enough volume for Select only so for my "benefit" they force uberX drivers on me, as if I need or want them to make decisions about MY vehicle. So yeah, I won't drive my Lexus for 90 cent a mile. Eff em!


As an independent contractor they have ZERO right to decide what I do and do not benefit from unless it's specifically state in the contract that they do. In the Uber/Driver contract, such a right by them is absent. If the manager of Chicago put it in writing (an email) that they do that for our benefit, please keep it. It's evidence.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


1. Your rating.
2. Your distance.
3. Your picture.
4. Your car.
5. The car icon moving towards them is too slow.
6. Someone else gave them a ride instead.
7. They put the pin in the wrong place.
8. It's a driver pinging you to find out who you are.
9. They decided to stay for one more drink.
10. They ordered the wrong tier.
11. The wind blew them in another direction.


----------



## Tiova (Oct 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> In a similar situation where I was requested and been cancelled on 3 times in a row I asked uber to assess a cancel fee. They did. The total time you spent trying to get to this customer is probably 5 minutes or more. Ask uber to compensate you.


Wow this is a wonderful tip. There is a certain area I go to sometimes where Lately they've been pinging my UberSelect and cancelled several times in a row. Then would turn around and request my uberx. I never thought to ask uber to assess a cancel fee.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The traffic was going in the wrong direction


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 1. Your rating.
> 2. Your distance.
> 3. Your picture.
> 4. Your car.
> ...


12. You lost "the race of cars" in university neighborhoods.
13. Because they can!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

superjtrdr said:


> Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


Alcohol. It's a helluva drug. I assume many of the drunks who ping end up canceling when one of their "sober" friends says, "I'll give you a ride."


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi I am new to driving Uber and every once and a while people cancel while I am on my way driving to their location. Is it possible that they cancel because I am a Muslim women wearing the headscarf? Don't they know what I look like once they choose to be picked up ?


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm thinking it's your photo. Post your pic and let us vote


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Could be. What is your rating? What's the make, model and year of your car ?


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

My ratings arnt bad


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Jamila said:


> My ratings arnt bad


Maybe head scarf. Sad to say but many people here in the states are very conservative and very ignorant.


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow it's a sad time we live in. I am American as apple pie


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Jamila said:


> Hi I am new to driving Uber and every once and a while people cancel while I am on my way driving to their location. Is it possible that they cancel because I am a Muslim women wearing the headscarf? Don't they know what I look like once they choose to be picked up ?


Unfortunately that could be. I noticed when I brought my scarves out due to my wig being cleaned (I'm a Jewush woman) that my rating suddenly started dropping. That was the only thing that changed. Wig finished, put the scarves away, it's climbing again. People are just strange.

Funny thing is no one ever asked about it or commented. Being pink I could have been a cancer patient for all they knew, and still rated low.


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> Could be. What is your rating? What's the make, model and year of your car ?


I drive a 2010 Honda Accord

Wow


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

They pinged you when it was price surging, and when you got close, they cancelled, Now they immediately make another request. Now there are more cars in the area (yours), and so it will not be a surge ride for them.

Another trick is to carefully drop the pin just outside the surge zone, and as they see you arrive at the location, call your phone and tell you that they are blocks and blocks away, gee can't figure out how you wound up over there - I put in the correct addresss? They want you to drive to their new pickup location, which should be a surge ride. But since they put in the wrong (non-surge) address and got you to drive extra, it will be a regular fare instead.

Happens at Union Station and some other places all the time.


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Unfortunately that could be. I noticed when I brought my scarves out due to my wig being cleaned (I'm a Jewush woman) that my rating suddenly started dropping. That was the only thing that changed. Wig finished, put the scarves away, it's climbing again. People are just strange.
> 
> Funny thing is no one ever asked about it or commented. Being pink I could have been a cancer patient for all they knew, and still rated low.





tirebiter said:


> They pinged you when it was price surging, and when you got close, they cancelled, Now they immediately make another request. Now there are more cars in the area (yours), and so it will not be a surge ride for them.
> 
> Another trick is to carefully drop the pin just outside the surge zone, and as they see you arrive at the location, call your phone and tell you that they are blocks and blocks away, gee can't figure out how you wound up over there - I put in the correct addresss? They want you to drive to their new pickup location, which should be a surge ride. But since they put in the wrong (non-surge) address and got you to drive extra, it will be a regular fare instead.
> 
> Happens at Union Station and some other places all the time.


wow really


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Jamila said:


> wow really


Yeah, in fact I learned about the fake-pickup-pin scam from a customer who was *****ing at me that Uber said that's what they did, and therefore would not refund them some related cancellation charge (I guess the driver didn't fall for it).

It's weird, about 25% of my pax spontaneously tell me Uber driver horror stories. I also get a lot of "Wow, you speak English!" comments...


----------



## Jamila (Aug 31, 2016)

Ha imagine that speaking English is mandatory


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Had ping cone in on 1.3 surge one minute later he cancelled, ping came back seconds time same guy i cancel, found out ride was 2.1 miles this dork would have saved .50 if i Had given him the second ride which would have included no tip (just intuition).


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

First of all I would never pick up random X requests in a premium car, Yesterday I needed a ride and got a BMW 4 series for a car, the driver was a real newb (2weeks) and already crapped out said he tried to tell riders they need to pay premium rate to ride in his car 2016 instead they said he had attitude. Sure I'll drive you wherever in a brand new BMW for half the price of a cab pax are beyond spoiled thanks to uber.


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

Jamila said:


> Wow it's a sad time we live in. I am American as apple pie


I've come to learn that most riders are absolute aholes. It's not you; it's them.


----------



## Hot Rod 71 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've been driving for a short time and I have experienced a few rider cancellations so far. Fortunately they have been within a minute of the ping.

I've had a few rides recently that were 8-10 minutes away. Thankfully, they didn't cancel when I was almost there; that would really suck.

On a side note, here's a suggestion for Uber - when you ping a driver that is 8-10 minutes (or more) away from the rider, there should be some sort of compensation to the driver for the 6-8 (or more) dead miles we have to drive to accommodate the rider.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Really the ones that cancel like right away are pentesters trying to get a bounty and steal info. https://labs.integrity.pt/articles/...nd-where-you-went/?trk=pulse-det-art_view_ext


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I guess the reason just the PAX not ready ,or got free ride from their friend, if the pax cancel the ride the first time and he ping me the second time I accept and drive a bit until I'm close then I cancel the ride lol ,like this they learn.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Optimus Uber said:


> Maybe head scarf. Sad to say but many people here in the states are very conservative and very ignorant.


 Just like many "progressives" are all-inclusive, welcoming and respectful of other people's views and opinions*. *unless your views and opinions are different from theirs, then they will shout you down and shut you up.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Some order multiple rides cos they have a midsize or bigger mutt and will try car after car till some moron accepts their BS about it being a thtwess dog. Bottom line is they're crass, arrogant aholes.


----------



## dade863 (Sep 13, 2016)

I actually have people tried that on me a few times..Requested me and sent me to total different location then call me say hey i dont know why uber sent you to that address.. They gave me an address that's like 3 miles away. When i was a newbie all i did was cancel and no charge..Now i cancel and choose no show..SOme of these riders are scum..With these low rates and still trying to ripoff drivers.

I had a guy did that to me last weekend...The address he gave me to can pick him up was surging 1.9x and was 5 miles. I canceled and decicded to head that way. I ended up making decent money because when i got there it was still surge(2.4x). He did me a favor in that case.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Here's a question. Pax need to supply a debit or credit card when requesting a ride. How and when does Uber determine if the charge is aapproved? If the charge is put through when the request for the ride is finalized and then Uber finds out almost immediately charge is rejected would that cause an immediate ride cancelation?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Hot Rod 71 said:


> I've been driving for a short time and I have experienced a few rider cancellations so far. Fortunately they have been within a minute of the ping.
> 
> I've had a few rides recently that were 8-10 minutes away. Thankfully, they didn't cancel when I was almost there; that would really suck.
> 
> On a side note, here's a suggestion for Uber - when you ping a driver that is 8-10 minutes (or more) away from the rider, there should be some sort of compensation to the driver for the 6-8 (or more) dead miles we have to drive to accommodate the rider.


That would mean uber actually cared about your added expense


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I am now convinced pax will cancel if the car is something less than what they want, uber has absolutely spoiled them into thinking every car should be a 2016 model or no more than a couple years old, I could see the reaction in this woman's eyes when she saw a 2006 crv roll up she looked at her freind right them i knew it was oh no, forget the fact the car has no damage interior is in perfect shape and is spotless inside and out, people are such children these days. I get close to 50% cancel rate no joke tell me something is not up.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Whooooooooo
Caressssssssss
Nottttttttttt
Meeeeeeeee
I your supposed to get laid and cancel 
Then worry
If not who cares


----------



## Hot Rod 71 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ringo said:


> That would mean uber actually cared about your added expense


Haha, true.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Other drivers keeping you busy while surge is rolling.


----------



## RobK62 (Sep 21, 2016)

I had some clown ping me 3 times in row. It was taking speal efort to get to his house and he was not letting be get turned around to get going in his direction before he canceled.
I also got a hit today, and when I got to the area, I got an address of 1850 to 1885 Frankfort ave. Well, I had not want to tell what I was looking for, and by the time Waze let me know I was there I had passed it. So before I could get turned around, she canceled. 
Look, these apps need to tell us where we are going BEFORE we are up on top of them. 
I have be using Waze. Is Google much better?

I mean that app gives me a look at the name, and thats it. I start getting directions, and have no clue where I am going.

Oh get this, I got a pink to do down town,and it was to the University. Well, I got the the destination that was given, and NO fare was there. The street address was right and all that.
Well, I call here and asked where she is. She between yelling at her kid was not doing a good job at telling me she was at the front of the building. Well, I asked her how I get there Because the University is really messed up street wise.
She she kid of tells me she does not know but thinks maybe this way. Well, I go that way, and its a dead end. So, I stop and ask two of the University emplyees, and THEY have no idea how I can get there either. Well, at that time, the b*th CANCELS ME! After all the ride down there. 

I think I am the only Lyft driver out in the day and its not fun. I am burning up gas, and getting canceled like 3/4 the way there many times.

These clowns need to be charged a big fat cancellation free of at least 10 bucks and it needs to come directly to us. IT is not at all fair.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

superjtrdr said:


> Several of my regular customers cancel half the rides they request. I assume they might be looking for a closer driver but what are the other reasons?


They don't like you.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> This is true. I got four pings from the same guy who would cancel a minute later in about a 10 minute period. After the fourth one I texted "Are you having fun?" He responded "Yes! And you?" The pings from him stopped.


Did you report this?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Michaacb said:


> I've come to learn that most riders are absolute aholes. It's not you; it's them.


Yes some of them are ,you just have to know how to deal with them.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

For Lyft if you have been enroute for more than 5 minutes and are on time to get there before the ETA you need to email Lyft and they will charge the pax 5$ cancellation fee. You have to email them and be on time and five minutes has to have passed. There's been only one time out of about 10 I didn't get the cancellation from emailing them and they said something that it was only 4:59


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

I found a solution to this. When a PAX pings me, and I accept the pick up, I wait about a minute or so before I start their way. Then before I navigate towards them (unless I'm heading that way), I will text them, that I will be on my way shortly. Since I refuse to text and drive, I have to pull over to the side of the road. After all completed, they have about 1 minute to cancel on me, and I haven't wasted much gas or time. Pass go and collect the whopping $3.75. Another thing I might ask if the address can be pined down more accurately when it shows something like 123-378 Manor St.

The thing I hate about cancellations, Uber doesn't think we can read. They will post that your rider has canceled a number of times......., before they stop it.


----------

